# Brauche Hilfe bei TCL-Chat



## Kuma (25. November 2009)

Hallo,

In der "input.tcl" Datei wurde ein kleiner, aber sehr wichtiger, Fehler gemacht und dadurch wurde die Benutzung von Befehlen im Chatroom (/[input befehl]) deaktviert. Das Problem wurde gelöst, doch wie reloade ich den Chat nun? Normalerweiße würde das durch /rld gehen, dies ist jedoch unmöglich (aus bekannten Gründen).

Was kann man da tun?

(Thx im Vorraus)


----------

